# I hate gcc46.



## fender0107401 (Oct 3, 2011)

The compilation of gcc46 requires too much time for me. 


```
> dmesg | grep -i cpu
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (2705.78-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
> cd /usr/ports/math/octave
> make all-depends-list | grep -i gcc
/usr/ports/lang/gcc46
cd /usr/ports/math/R
> make all-depends-list | grep -i gcc
/usr/ports/lang/gcc46
cd /usr/ports/math/py-scientific/
> make all-depends-list | grep -i gcc
/usr/ports/lang/gcc46
```


----------



## vermaden (Oct 3, 2011)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> The compilation of gcc46 requires too much time for me.



Haven't you heard about [cmd=]# pkg_add -r gcc46[/cmd] maybe?


----------



## fender0107401 (Oct 3, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Haven't you heard about [cmd=]# pkg_add -r gcc46[/cmd] maybe?



I known it, but I just prefer to install everything from the ports.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 3, 2011)

If You want everything from Ports why You yell about the compilation time? That is the idea of Ports.

Remember also that a built port is a package.


----------



## YZMSQ (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer packages when things come to some giants like GCC.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 4, 2011)

I challenge you to find the differences between the pre-built gcc46 package and the port you compiled yourself.


----------



## Crest (Oct 5, 2011)

Depending on your ports tree probably the dependencies it links against e.g. libiconv.


----------

